# anyone used sky4less?



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

My Dad has seen an ad in Sur for a company called Sky4less who say they can provide the full sky package plus ESPN for 30 euros a month. You have to purchase a new box at a cost of 150 euros. For a box which records (sky+) its 295 euros and more for HD or HD with recording.
It comes through the internet connection apparently, and they say they have it in bars up and down the coast.

Has anyone any info on this system, or the company promoting it? I'm nervous about my parents shelling out for the system, cancelling Sky and then finding it is either rubbish, or the company is dodgy....

Many thanks,

Lynn
x


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

lynn said:


> My Dad has seen an ad in Sur for a company called Sky4less who say they can provide the full sky package plus ESPN for 30 euros a month. You have to purchase a new box at a cost of 150 euros. For a box which records (sky+) its 295 euros and more for HD or HD with recording.
> It comes through the internet connection apparently, and they say they have it in bars up and down the coast.
> 
> Has anyone any info on this system, or the company promoting it? I'm nervous about my parents shelling out for the system, cancelling Sky and then finding it is either rubbish, or the company is dodgy....
> ...


Firstly the monthly Full Sky package costs atleast £45 per month.
Anyone offering it for less should be treated with caution.
It may sound good initially, but as ever, if it is too good to be true then there is usually a catch.
I notice, after a google search, that the website for them is not much - no contact details, just a few paypal options to set up your payment, and no further information.

As it requires an internet connection, it is probably a "cardsharing" network.
Cardsharing uses one card connected to a network or receivers via internet. The encryption codes from this card are then sent to paying members receivers, with the codes going via the internet.
If the network gets full, or your internet is slow then the data required to unlock the channels can stall and pictures can be interrupted.

It is NOT a genuine Sky subscription.

Watching PAY TV channels without paying the actual provider is illegal in any country
Cardsharing is illegal in any country.
Cardsharing networks are being closed down all the time, by the pay TV companies, and they are always trying to stop them - the new white sky cards are rumoured to have some anticardsharing technology still to be implimented to them.

Most forums ban talk of such cardsharing schemes due to its illegality, some have been closed.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

sat said:


> Firstly the monthly Full Sky package costs atleast £45 per month.
> Anyone offering it for less should be treated with caution.
> It may sound good initially, but as ever, if it is too good to be true then there is usually a catch.
> I notice, after a google search, that the website for them is not much - no contact details, just a few paypal options to set up your payment, and no further information.
> ...


Thanks sat for your input. I was very dubious about this when my dad showed me the details, and you have given me enough info to persuade me to get my parents to rule this option out. The problem they have is that they have the full Sky package at the moment, but want to cut costs a bit and ditch the movies and sports package. Unfortunately, Sky won't let you 'downgrade' online, only upgrade! The website says you have to call them to downgrade, and of course, they don't want to call from Spain! Any suggestions sat???


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

lynn said:


> Thanks sat for your input. I was very dubious about this when my dad showed me the details, and you have given me enough info to persuade me to get my parents to rule this option out. The problem they have is that they have the full Sky package at the moment, but want to cut costs a bit and ditch the movies and sports package. Unfortunately, Sky won't let you 'downgrade' online, only upgrade! The website says you have to call them to downgrade, and of course, they don't want to call from Spain! Any suggestions sat???


get someone in the UK who you trust to call sky on their behalf....with their sky account details...

and sometimes (note SOMETIMES!) skype (or other voip networks) are OK..

and when calling htye may offer a deal to get the premium channels for a bit less for 3 months...they like doing that sort of things...

and the T&Cs for downgrading have recently changed - you need to give them 30 days notice for downgrading....


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

sat said:


> get someone in the UK who you trust to call sky on their behalf....with their sky account details...
> 
> and sometimes (note SOMETIMES!) skype (or other voip networks) are OK..
> 
> ...


I thought you'd say that! I did do this for them last year whilst still in the UK, to change the address their account was at, but I seem to remember so many security questions and passwords that I didn't immediately know, that it was a nightmare. Still, I'll pass on your advice...


----------

